# Lourinha area



## CrystalLidz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, 

Hopefully,we will manage to move to Portugal soon and for some reason I am really attracted to Lourinha area. Never been there in person but seeing some flats online,close to the beach.
Now,here is where I need help of those who have been or live there... is it mostly retired folk or a nice mix? How about xpat community?

I have a 5 year old son and because I will be mostly on my own due to husbands job I want to be somewhere calm but not too much.

Thank you!


----------

